

FutureFeed - What will your friends be doing? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.futurefeed.net/

======
jsdalton
Cute.

Funnily enough, I've been tinkering around with a service that does just
something kinda similar in my spare time. The idea is that it will take a
calendar published in ical format and automatically publish calendar events as
tweets.

